# Pinotec hydraulic UTF



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Hi guys, 
Does anyone pinotec brand of hydraulic fluid? Price is good.. how's the quality/longevity?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tractor-Hydraulic-Transmission-Fluid-Oil-5-Gallon-18-Liter/291278145


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pinotec or sinotec? SINOTEC, I believe is an offshore retailer.


----------

